# More of the same with iron wood



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

Dove tailed the bolster on one of these and and one of the buckeye burl knives.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 6 | Useful 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

I love these two - the larger handled one looks like it was made for my hand, even though the wood on the smaller handled one has more my style of contrast. But that is SURE not to say the larger one is lacking in any respect. 

Not seeing any buckeye burl though (thankfully - me no likey that stuff).

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow! Those are beautiful!

I've never seen Damascus with patterns like that lower one. Did you make that? And are these meant to be used or just admired?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 27, 2015)

Just beautiful Robert. The DIW with the Damascus is an unbeatable combo.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Not seeing any buckeye burl though (thankfully - me no likey that stuff).

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Dec 27, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> View attachment 93899



Sorry my friend. Nothing personal at all. The stuff just doesn't crumble my cookies.


----------



## Tclem (Dec 27, 2015)

Man I want one of those


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> I love these two - the larger handled one looks like it was made for my hand, even though the wood on the smaller handled one has more my style of contrast. But that is SURE not to say the larger one is lacking in any respect.
> 
> Not seeing any buckeye burl though (thankfully - me no likey that stuff).


I must have screwed up on that post, will have to redo that one.


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 27, 2015)

Jim Beam said:


> Wow! Those are beautiful!
> 
> I've never seen Damascus with patterns like that lower one. Did you make that? And are these meant to be used or just admired?


It is called basket weave and is heat treated and usable.


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 27, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Sorry my friend. Nothing personal at all. The stuff just doesn't crumble my cookies.



No worries..............I won't withhold walnut from ya for such sacrilege

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 27, 2015)

Not that I would ever want to mess one up with fish slime, but is the Damascus flexible as a fillet blade?


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2015)

Gorgeous Knives!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 28, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Not that I would ever want to mess one up with fish slime, but is the Damascus flexible as a fillet blade?


Yes, It is just as flexible maybe a little more so because it is made from stainless steel of different hardness.


----------

